

What is a fan worth to you? - weisser
http://valueofalike.com/

======
JCE504
There is an issue with the Facebook Like box's iFrame overlapping whatever
element is positioned perpendicular to it, making whatever is under it unable
to be clicked. In Chrome anyway, didn't test any other browsers.

<http://hostingbytes.us/images/3/164201.jpg>

Also capping at 1 million effects me as well.

------
cyphersanctus
Hmm, couldn't go past the first question because it maxes out at 1MM.

